# Faces of Special Forces, 2010



## Trip_Wire (Jul 2, 2010)

Video on SFAS 2010.:


----------



## ritterk (Jul 4, 2010)

Fascinating video!


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing. Got me interested!


----------

